# Very new to the boards and to cichlids, please help!



## Spadz (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys I'm very new to aquariums in general, I've been trying to identify these cichlids, just seeing if i need to get rid of some of my fish to keep a happy community or if i can keep them! Thanks in advance

First one










Second one, there's a pair


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

The first one looks like an albino peacock due to the larger eyes and shape. I'm not that familiar with peacocks so I can't help much beyond that.

The last two are the dreaded all yellow lab hybrids. It's a mix of Labidochromis caeruleus and Metriaclima estherae.


----------



## Spadz (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Chapman! I had a feeling it was a mix!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

first one looks like the golden peacock i used to have. it's a man made hybrid and could change colors, one i had was like that and ended up pink/yellow/orange and another i still have came out red and white. they have lots of names, dragon blood, firefish, golden peacock etc.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

just curius in the first picture is that a shellie at the bottom??Cause it shure looks like it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jack lover said:


> just curius in the first picture is that a shellie at the bottom??Cause it shure looks like it.


Don't think so, looks like it could be an auratus.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

> jack lover wrote:
> just curius in the first picture is that a shellie at the bottom??Cause it shure looks like it.





> Don't think so, looks like it could be an auratus.


yep ithink its an auratus.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I agree with James1983 the first one absolutely looks like my (16) Dragon Blood/Fire Fish
Fry that I have right now growing out in a 20 Gallon. And as for the second defiantly a very poor
strain of Yellow Labs, when they are that solid yellow with no black baring they are usually
hybrids or over bred.


----------

